# pubblicita' anni 80



## Old Alexantro (24 Febbraio 2009)

http://www.torinointernational.com/spot80
in questo bel sito sono raccolti tutti o quasi gli spot televisivi anni 80 e alcuni degli anni 90
x quel che mi riguarda sono davvero un tuffo nel passato in quanto molti li ricordo davvero bene nonostante fossi davvero piccolo e fanno cmq tornare indietro nel tempo ai ricordi dell'infanzia


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Conosco questo sito , ci sono cose carucce sì ! 
Stiamo invecchiando sig


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

quando dico che ricordo pubblicita' viste in questo sito che andavano in onda quando avevo 3,4 anni qualcuno mi da dell'autistico


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

la comunicazione pubblicitaria è scaduta un botto..
si adegua ma non funziona più come prima.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

chi si ricorda quella delle siringhe picindolor.....
"fatto!gia fatto?!"


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> quando dico che ricordo pubblicita' viste in questo sito che andavano in onda quando avevo 3,4 anni qualcuno mi da dell'autistico


Perchè?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> chi si ricorda quella delle siringhe picindolor.....
> "fatto!gia fatto?!"


erano essenziali ma efficaci.
oggi si fanno tanti giri pindarici e alla fine non ti ricordi manco che cavolo è il prodotto.
ti ricordi quella di carl lewis con le scarpette rosse?


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> la comunicazione pubblicitaria è scaduta un botto..
> si adegua ma non funziona più come prima.


In Italia è cambiata parecchio , ma evidentemente la richiesta è questa .


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> erano essenziali ma efficaci.
> oggi si fanno tanti giri pindarici e alla fine non ti ricordi manco che cavolo è il prodotto.
> ti ricordi quella di carl lewis con le scarpette rosse?


 no quella di carl lewis mi sfugge
pero i giri pindarici ne facevano anche allora
ricordo la pubblicita' del gatorade con Franco Baresi
da come presentavano il prodotto sembrava che bevendo quella roba diventavi un superatleta.....solo dopo ho scoperto che e' poco piu che acqua colorata


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

e le caramelle frut joice (si scriveva cosi?) che non riuscivi a tenerle in bocca senza masticare?
mi pare che il protagonista dello spot fosse un famoso ex giocatore di basket Nba dell'epoca


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e le caramelle frut joice (si scriveva cosi?) che non riuscivi a tenerle in bocca senza masticare?
> mi pare che il protagonista dello spot fosse un famoso ex giocatore di basket Nba dell'epoca


non so chi fosse il tipo , era vestito da giocatore cmq .
Devi devi devi masticare !

E della pubblicità nei telefilm ?
Mai rivisto i ragazzi della 3 c ? Un inno alla Algida tanto per dirne una !


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> In Italia è cambiata parecchio , ma evidentemente la richiesta è questa .


diciamo che i creativi sono diventati meno creativi.
ora puntano solo sulla presenza...te ne sparano 10 a sera dello stesso prodotto


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> non so chi fosse il tipo , era vestito da giocatore cmq .
> Devi devi devi masticare !
> 
> E della pubblicità nei telefilm ?
> Mai rivisto i ragazzi della 3 c ? Un inno alla Algida tanto per dirne una !


 giusto
i ragazzi della 3C oltre all Algida usavano sempre auto Seat x chi si ricorda.....


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

e i mitici sofficini che sorridevano
http://www.torinointernational.com/spot80/spot/findus-sofficini-1985.html

quante volte a tavola ho provato anche io a fargli venire un sorriso come quello dello spot ma veniva sempre un pastrocchio enorme


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ffUMWMvDeu8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSGp8K-aKPw


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOSWSI5iLR8&feature=related
il mitico pennello Cinghiale
per dipingere una parete grande ci vuole un pennello grande
questo spot ricordo che ha avuto vita molto lunga


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOSWSI5iLR8&feature=related
> il mitico pennello Cinghiale
> per dipingere una parete grande ci vuole un pennello grande
> questo spot ricordo che ha avuto vita molto lunga


Lo trasmettono ancora. Uguale identico. L'ho visto una mesetto fa


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

E la pubblicità del Rotowash ve la ricordate?
Gira, gira, gira...gira rotowash


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E la pubblicità del Rotowash ve la ricordate?
> Gira, gira, gira...gira rotowash


 
e aiazzone aiazzone com'era lo slogan?


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

io ricordo anche l'ingannevolissimo spot topexan che ti faceva credere che i brufoli svanivano non dico all'istante ma quasi
cazzatona


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e aiazzone aiazzone com'era lo slogan?


 il rotowash mi pare di averlo visto anche di recente......
aiazzone ce n'erano di diversi


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

aizzone aiazzone per i mobili è il massmo!!


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e aiazzone aiazzone com'era lo slogan?


Non mi ricordo più nemmeno io come faceva...però lo slogan era "provare per credere"


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

per la tua casa
asta damiano
per il tuo tempo
asta damiano


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

provare per credere
il grande Guido Angeli morto di recente


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> aizzone aiazzone per i mobili è il massmo!!


brava!


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

a me piaceva molto la canzoncina della camomilla sognidoro.....
com'e' che faceva?


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> a me piaceva molto la canzoncina della camomilla sognidoro.....
> com'e' che faceva?


E' questa?

"Io lo so
che questa notte sognerò.
Tu, lo sai,
sogni d'oro stanotte farai.
Tranquillità
e sogni d'oro a tutta la città.
Serenità.
Lalallalallalà la la"


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' questa?
> 
> "Io lo so
> che questa notte sognerò.
> ...


 proprio quella!maronna che ricordi
ottima memoria!


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> proprio quella!maronna che ricordi
> ottima memoria!


 In realtà non me la ricordavo tutta. Ma per la curiosità sono andata a vedere su google ed è uscita subito la filastrocca. Era molto nota. Piaceva anche a me


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà non me la ricordavo tutta. Ma per la curiosità sono andata a vedere su google ed è uscita subito la filastrocca. Era molto nota. Piaceva anche a me


 lo spot e' andato in onda da quel che leggo dal 1983 circa alla fine degli anni 80
trovato lo spot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GphWXZ_9xt4


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

a me piaceva:
piace al papà 
alla mamma  
e alla figlia 
thè maraviglia
thè maraviglia
e quando viene qualcuno in famiglia
thè maraviglia che bontà


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

e Dan Peterson col suo Lipton Ice Tea??
"mmmmmmhhh x me numero 1!"


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> lo spot e' andato in onda da quel che leggo dal 1983 circa alla fine degli anni 80
> trovato lo spot
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GphWXZ_9xt4


 
Grazie Ale


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e Dan Peterson col suo Lipton Ice Tea??
> "mmmmmmhhh x me numero 1!"


quanti calciazzi nelle gengive a dan peterson...


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

E quello che faceva lo spot del Tartufon? 
Mitico


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

marò....è questo???


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> marò....è questo???


 
Noooo. Me l'ero scordato!
Era la lines? O i Pampers?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> aizzone aiazzone per i mobili è il massmo!!


 
e della canzoncina non vogliamo parlarne?

vieni vieni vieni da aiazzonem, quanti mobili troverai
vieni vieni vieni da aiazzone e.. a casa tua li avrai (forse)
vieni vieni vieni da aiazzone vieni e non ti pentirai
vieni in bici o in carrozzella ma vieni a biella, ma vieni a biella
vieni in auto o in torpedone perché aiazzone ti piacerà

aiazzone è la scelta più bella del mondo


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Noooo. Me l'ero scordato!
> Era la lines? O i Pampers?


sai che non me lo ricordo?
manco come si chiamava


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *vieni in bici o in carrozzella ma vieni a biella, ma vieni a biella*
> vieni in auto o in torpedone perché aiazzone ti piacerà
















   è vero..che cagatona


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che non me lo ricordo?
> manco come si chiamava


Lines. e se non ricordo male l'ippopotamo si chiamava pippo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è vero..che cagatona


vero, però era un tormentone della madonna


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

e l'odiosa kaori??  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioRWRHb20F0

le prime servette poi...


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

E la bellissima "Fai merenda con Girella"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSwIYdGfeRY


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

la morale è sempre quella
fai merenda con girella


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

e far bene all'amore fa bene all'amore??


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e far bene all'amore fa bene all'amore??


 
E i tabù (forse non erano i tabù però) che diceva: "io ce l'ho profumato...l'alito!"
Non la reggevo!


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

vi ricordate quel gelato al limone con il bastoncino di liquirizia?
come si chiamava?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E i tabù (forse non erano i tabù però) che diceva: "io ce l'ho profumato...l'alito!"
> Non la reggevo!


ma come l'alito???????
ho sempre creduto fosse il batacchio


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vi ricordate quel gelato al limone con il bastoncino di liquirizia?
> come si chiamava?


luke. C'è ancora


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E i tabù (forse non erano i tabù però) che diceva: "io ce l'ho profumato...l'alito!"
> Non la reggevo!











 non erano tabù ma non ricordo il nome. mi pare fossero le caramelle piccole (tipo tic tac) nella scatolina di plastica verde o bianca


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> luke. C'è ancora


cosa stai dicendo arnold??' non si chiamava così


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cosa stai dicendo arnold??' non si chiamava così


si si. L'ho comprato poco tempo fa


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

a proposito di pubblicità guardate che carina questa 

	
	
		
		
	


	











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBJg8IRq6LI


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non erano tabù ma non ricordo il nome. mi pare fossero le caramelle piccole (tipo tic tac) nella scatolina di plastica verde o bianca


Si...non erano i tabù.
Anche io non ricordo il nome.
Ricordo che c'erano uno e una seduti su una panchina e lui diceva così a lei alitandole in faccia, dopo averle fatto intendere un bel doppio senso. E lei faceva la svenevole.


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> e le caramelle frut joice (si scriveva cosi?) che non riuscivi a tenerle in bocca senza masticare?
> mi pare che il protagonista dello spot fosse un famoso ex giocatore di basket Nba dell'epoca


Io mi ricordo di Ernesto Calindri che cantava:
"Di 'sti tempi tutto è una lusinga, dura minga, dura no..." (Cynar)

Dite che sono vecchio?


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

A me piaceva tantissimo questa :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdfPRUp6h-Ahttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdfPRUp6h-A

Della Levis!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> cosa stai dicendo arnold??' non si chiamava così


 
bottegaietta 'un mi sbagliare arnold!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




era "*che cavolo* stai dicendo willis"


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Carina
> NOn me la ricordo però. E' mai passata in Italia?


figurati!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si...non erano i tabù.
> Anche io non ricordo il nome.
> Ricordo che c'erano uno e una seduti su una panchina e lui diceva così a lei alitandole in faccia, dopo averle fatto intendere un bel doppio senso. E lei faceva la svenevole.


 
e mi sembra di ricordare anche una voce (l'accento siciliano?) fuori campo che dice "che avevate capito?"


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Io voglio ancora Franchi e Ingrassia e il robot Calogero!
E voglio anche il gigante buono e l'olandesina!


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Io voglio ancora Franchi e Ingrassia e il robot Calogero!
> E voglio anche il gigante buono e l'olandesina!


Chi è il robot Calogero?


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e mi sembra di ricordare anche una voce (l'accento siciliano?) fuori campo che dice "che avevate capito?"


mental !


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vi ricordate quel gelato al limone con il bastoncino di liquirizia?
> come si chiamava?


e la faccia ?!?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> e la faccia ?!?












   in che senso?


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> in che senso?


il gelato a forma di faccia !!


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> il gelato a forma di faccia !!


non mi ricordo.
forse sono troppo giovane


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Chi è il robot Calogero?


Sei troppo giovane, mi sa, non puoi capire


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sei troppo giovane, mi sa, non puoi capire


ma no ti sbagli..rana è una carampana


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> il gelato a forma di faccia !!


 C'era anche quello a forma di piede!


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi ricordo.
> forse sono troppo giovane


piccina lei !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Aveva la gomma rossa ( schifosissima ) al posto del naso .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> C'era anche quello a forma di piede!


e quello alla banana con la stecchetta che era un chewingum e regolarmente si piegava prima della fine del gelato spatasciandolo al suolo?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> piccina lei !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mai provato hurrà


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> piccina lei !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma se me lo ricordo io che son gemella


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> piccina lei !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma come schifosissima? a me piaceva di brutto


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se me lo ricordo io che son gemella


tu sei più vecchia di 5 minuti!! non dimentichiamocelo !!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tu sei più vecchia di 5 minuti!! non dimentichiamocelo !!


ma non era mezz'ora??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma se me lo ricordo io che son gemella


non è che lei è nata dopo e in quel lasso di tempo han dato per l'ultima volta la pubblicità?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non era mezz'ora??


hai ragione.
miii sei più vecchia di 30 minuti!!
carampa!!!


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> C'era anche quello a forma di piede!


è vero !!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> miii sei più vecchia di 30 minuti!!
> carampa!!!



però ho fatto in tempo a mangiare il gelato a bastoncino 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ti ciulavo il cibo , insomma


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> però ho fatto in tempo a mangiare il gelato a bastoncino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


s'tarda....


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> miii sei più vecchia di 30 minuti!!
> carampa!!!


Brutta cosa i gap generazionali


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Brutta cosa i gap generazionali












   sembra niente ma mezz'ora è mezz'ora


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Che buone 

http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/workshop/8431/pubblicita/torofarcito.jpg


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

e questi? sembra un secolo che non ci sono più


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma come schifosissima? a me piaceva di brutto


erano più buone queste !


http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/workshop/8431/pubblicita/bigbabol73.JPG


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no ti sbagli..rana è una carampana


Leggo ora!
Ma che carampana e carampana. Sono una giovinetta di 34 anni suonati!


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e questi? sembra un secolo che non ci sono più


non ci son quasi più neanche le cabine telefoniche !


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> erano più buone queste !
> 
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/SoHo/workshop/8431/pubblicita/bigbabol73.JPG


 
A proposito di cicche o caramelle...vi ricordate quelle caramelle piccolissime in un sacchettino che quando le vuotavi sulla lingua scoppiettavano?
Non ricordo il nome


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A proposito di cicche o caramelle...vi ricordate quelle caramelle piccolissime in un sacchettino che quando le vuotavi sulla lingua scoppiettavano?
> Non ricordo il nome


siiiiiiii

frizzavano!!
per me ne hai più di 34 però


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A proposito di cicche o caramelle...vi ricordate quelle caramelle piccolissime in un sacchettino che quando le vuotavi sulla lingua scoppiettavano?
> Non ricordo il nome


frizz ? dico giusto ?


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> siiiiiiii
> 
> frizzavano!!
> per me ne hai più di 34 però


In realtà devo fare i 35 fra ben poco  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Oh...già che ci siamo vi annuncio che la carampana qui presente aspetta il suo secondo bambinooooo!


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> frizz ? dico giusto ?


 
buone le frizz!! all'arancia e limone!
e le cicche di paperone? quelle rosa lunghe?


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> frizz ? dico giusto ?


Penso di si...non ricordo più il nome


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà devo fare i 35 fra ben poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma che figata!!!!
complimenti Rana!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A proposito di cicche o caramelle...vi ricordate quelle caramelle piccolissime in un sacchettino che quando le vuotavi sulla lingua scoppiettavano?
> Non ricordo il nome





sperella ha detto:


> frizz ? dico giusto ?


ma era chewingum.. o eran due cose diverse? quelli che dico io erano rosa e il sacchetto era blu


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà devo fare i 35 fra ben poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma che bello!!!! sono troppo contenta rana!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà devo fare i 35 fra ben poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uuuh congratulazioni


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà devo fare i 35 fra ben poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...












 congratulazioni !!!!!!


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Grazie amiche!
Sono contenta anche io. Non fosse per la terribile nausea che mi assale sempre di sorpresa!!
Sono  già dimagrita di 1 Kg. Va beh, mi rifarò dopo


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma era chewingum.. o eran due cose diverse? quelli che dico io erano rosa e il sacchetto era blu


quelle che dico io caramelle non gomme .


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Grazie amiche!
> Sono contenta anche io. Non fosse per la terribile nausea che mi assale sempre di sorpresa!!
> Sono  già dimagrita di 1 Kg. Va beh, mi rifarò dopo


sei proprio all'inizio allora !!!


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> sei proprio all'inizio allora !!!


Sono al terzo mese. Con l'altra gravidanza mi erano passate all'inizio del quarto.
Speriamo bene.


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> quelle che dico io caramelle non gomme .


Si, anche quelle che dico io erano caramelle.
Anche se mi sembrava ci fossero anche le gomme frizzantine


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sono al terzo mese. Con l'altra gravidanza mi erano passate all'inizio del quarto.
> Speriamo bene.


vuoi chiamarla col mio nome?


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

L'avete già detto al tuo bimbo che fra un pò arriverà un fratellino / sorellina ?


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vuoi chiamarla col mio nome?


Brugola? Mi pare carino. Devo solo convincere mio marito


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vuoi chiamarla col mio nome?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> vuoi chiamarla col mio nome?


andrebbe bene se il fratello si chiamasse dado o giù di lì


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> L'avete già detto al tuo bimbo che fra un pò arriverà un fratellino / sorellina ?


Abbiamo accennato alla cosa. Ma fa orecchie da mercante, cambia discorso.
Mio padre l'altra sera, parlando ipoteticamente e riferendosi al fratellino di un suo amico che è appena nato, gli ha chiesto se a lui piacerebeb un fratellino o una sorellina. Ha detto "niente, sto bene così!"
)


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

e se fossero due belle gemelline come me e brugola??


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> andrebbe bene se il fratello si chiamasse dado o giù di lì


Si chiama Bullone, va bene lo stesso?!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se fossero due belle gemelline come me e brugola??


ma perché gufi? che ti ha fatto?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma perché gufi? che ti ha fatto?


ma è impensabile non chiamarla come me 

	
	
		
		
	


	












effettivamente 2 in colpo solo sarebbe un po' troppo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si chiama Bullone, va bene lo stesso?!


direi benissimo. allora brugola sia


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se fossero due belle gemelline come me e brugola??


No ti prego!" Mi sparerei! Tre figli non ce la posso fare! 
So già che è uno comunque


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è impensabile non chiamarla come me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma non doveva chiamarla come brugola? 
tra l'altro... e se fosse un altro maschio?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e se fossero due belle gemelline come me e brugola??


ma povera ranatan!!! in fondo è una brava figliola...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non doveva chiamarla come brugola?
> tra l'altro... e se fosse un altro maschio?


asudem è double face


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Rana! Stupenda notizia! Piccina, che tenerezza mi fai! Ma sai le coccole che ti farei? Spero tuo marito te ne faccia almeno la metà di quelle che farei io a mia moglie nelle stesse condizioni.
Cicia!, mamma mia, che bello!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

*tiè*



Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Rana! Stupenda notizia! Piccina, che tenerezza mi fai! Ma sai le coccole che ti farei? Spero tuo marito te ne faccia almeno la metà di quelle che farei io a mia moglie nelle stesse condizioni.
> Cicia!, mamma mia, che bello!


cicia???


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma povera ranatan!!! in fondo è una brava figliola...


Ma proprio in fondo eh! 

A proposito di brave figliole...saranno gli ormoni impazziti ma stanotte ho sognato il mio idolo...lui, l'inimitabile Morgan!!
Stamane l'ho raccontato a mio marito e ha fatto una faccia da compatimento e anche un pò schifata )


----------



## Old angelodelmale (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> asudem è double face


certo. fino a quando non lo leggi al contrario. vuoi fargli passar l'infanzia ad essere preso per il culo a scuola?


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma proprio in fondo eh!
> 
> A proposito di brave figliole...saranno gli ormoni impazziti ma stanotte ho sognato il mio idolo...lui, l'inimitabile Morgan!!
> Stamane l'ho raccontato a mio marito e ha fatto una faccia da compatimento e anche un pò schifata )


ancora con quel roitone????
riprenditi!!
senti, parliamo della nostra piccola brugolina


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Rana! Stupenda notizia! Piccina, che tenerezza mi fai! Ma sai le coccole che ti farei? Spero tuo marito te ne faccia almeno la metà di quelle che farei io a mia moglie nelle stesse condizioni.
> Cicia!, mamma mia, che bello!


Alcetto dolce. Grazie!
Si, mi coccola abbastanza...e sapendo che ho la nausea soprattutto di sera mi aiuta tantissimo in casa. Cucina quasi sempre lui, mette in ordine. E' molto presente. Lo sto apprezzando sempre di più!


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

*ot*



Asudem ha detto:


> cicia???


Medù ma non mi starai usando troppe faccine ultimamente ?!


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> cicia???


Guarda che ti vengono le rughe, strabuzzando così.
Cicia, non ha nulla a che vedere con ciccia, è un vezzeggiativo come trottolino amoroso dududù dadadà.
Io mi sciolgo al pensiero di un pancino in crescita


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> Medù ma non mi starai usando troppe faccine ultimamente ?!


ma cosa mi dici mai??


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda che ti vengono le rughe, strabuzzando così.
> Cicia, non ha nulla a che vedere con ciccia, *è un vezzeggiativo come trottolino amoroso dududù dadadà.*
> Io mi sciolgo al pensiero di un pancino in crescita


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma cosa mi dici mai??


fai pure la topo Gigia ??? Asuuuuuu torna in te !!!


----------



## Old sperella (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Alcetto dolce. Grazie!
> Si, mi coccola abbastanza...e sapendo che ho la nausea soprattutto di sera mi aiuta tantissimo in casa. Cucina quasi sempre lui, mette in ordine. E' molto presente. Lo sto apprezzando sempre di più!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> fai pure la topo Gigia ??? Asuuuuuu torna in te !!!


ok


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asu. prima ho sbagliato a scrivere: ti vengono *altre* rughe, a strabuzzare così.
(e poi rubi il mestiere a qualcun altro.....)


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Alcetto dolce. Grazie!
> Si, mi coccola abbastanza...e sapendo che ho la nausea soprattutto di sera mi aiuta tantissimo in casa. Cucina quasi sempre lui, mette in ordine. E' molto presente. Lo sto apprezzando sempre di più!


tuo marito è un ganzo e mi sta simpatico


----------



## ranatan (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> tuo marito è un ganzo e mi sta simpatico


Si, è un ganzo. E' anche un bel gnocco sai? Il che non guasta mai


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Asu. prima ho sbagliato a scrivere: ti vengono *altre* rughe, a strabuzzare così.
> (e poi rubi il mestiere a qualcun altro.....)


c'ho una pelle che sembra una pesca 

	
	
		
		
	


	












ho solo le rughe del sorriso e qualche zampatina di gallina qua e là


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'ho una pelle che sembra una pesca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che non era una gallina, era un'aquila reale


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

la pubblicita' Lavazza con Nino Manfredi,Gegia e la vecchietta che nello spot faceva la governante di Manfredi
come si chiamava gia?
Natalina e' possibile?
"il caffe' e' un piacere senza Lavazza che piacere e'?"


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Guarda che non era una gallina, era un'aquila reale


sempre reali sono ,le mie rughe


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

io la vecchietta dell'Ace che strappava la camicetta della nuora facendola passare per incapace l'avrei usata per fare sapone.


----------



## brugola (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> io la vecchietta dell'Ace che strappava la camicetta della nuora facendola passare per incapace l'avrei usata per fare sapone.


miii anche io..quella brutta vecchiaccia


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sempre reali sono ,le mie rughe


Già, reali, tangibili, inesorabilmente presenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Maddai, che danno pure un certo "tono", ed a  volte sono pure sexy


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

-il celebrissimo veterinario dell'amaro "vecchia romagna etichetta nera"
-il salto della staccionata nello spot "olio cuore"


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> miii anche io..quella brutta vecchiaccia


non era questa, era una prima ancora più brutta e antipatica e più vecchiaccia


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Già, reali, tangibili, inesorabilmente presenti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guarda che sfondi una porta aperta.
io sono diventata molto orgogliosa delle mie prime rughe.
Sono seria


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

io ricordo una pubblicita' fine anni 80 della scopa Pippo che fu censurata dopo poco xche nello spot diceva
"Pippo...pesa di meno,scopa di piu'"


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> miii anche io..quella brutta vecchiaccia


E quello che tutto contento di essersi comprato la Arna gridava come un coglione "ora anch'io posso dire di essere *alfista*"?
Quello sapone ci è diventato da solo quando si è reso conto di cosa aveva comprato


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che sfondi una porta aperta.
> io sono diventata molto orgogliosa delle mie prime rughe.
> Sono seria


Se non puoi combatterle, fattele amiche, eh?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Se non puoi combatterle, fattele amiche, eh?


no. Non ci ho mai pensato a combatterle.
Non che a 42 anni ne abbia molte ma quelle poche ho (recenti) me le tengo soddisfatta


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Febbraio 2009)

lo spot contro la violenza negli stadi
col tizio che toglieva la miccia dal pallone prima che questo esplodesse
"difendi il tuo stadio"
l'attore in questione era graziano mannari ex calciatore meteora del milan che sembrava dovesse avere una carriera stellare ma si perse nell'anonimato


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io ricordo una pubblicita' fine anni 80 della scopa Pippo che fu censurata dopo poco xche nello spot diceva
> "Pippo...pesa di meno,scopa di piu'"


Durante il "ventennio", fu censurato un titolo di avanspettacolo: "Fascino" (fasci-no). Non ti stupore di nulla, tutto è già accaduto almeno una volta nella storia


----------



## Alce Veloce (25 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> no. Non ci ho mai pensato a combatterle.
> Non che a 42 anni ne abbia molte ma quelle poche ho (recenti) me le tengo soddisfatta


Naturalmente sto celiando.
Io adoro le quarantenni! Mamma che sangue mi fanno!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non erano tabù ma non ricordo il nome. mi pare fossero le caramelle piccole (tipo tic tac) nella scatolina di plastica verde o bianca


Mental ..ma proprio tutto vi devo dire...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà devo fare i 35 fra ben poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















































L'avevo intuito già l'altro giorno...


----------



## Iago (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà devo fare i 35 fra ben poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auguri e complimenti...il secondo ti cambia ancor di più e diversamente, io sono felicissimo di averne due.


----------



## Minerva (25 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà devo fare i 35 fra ben poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ma guarda che perla mi sono persa.
auguri alla bimamma!!
che invidia...la vita dentro


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)

per la nuova Ranatan


----------



## Miciolidia (25 Febbraio 2009)




----------



## Fedifrago (25 Febbraio 2009)

*FA-VO-LO-SO!!!!*



Ranatan ha detto:


> In realtà devo fare i 35 fra ben poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 












































































































PS. Era ora che qualcuna si mettesse in produzione dopo tanti anni passati qui....iniziavo a pensare che il forum funzionasse da anticoncezionale!


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io ricordo una pubblicita' fine anni 80 della scopa Pippo che fu censurata dopo poco xche nello spot diceva
> "Pippo...pesa di meno,scopa di piu'"


Se volete farvi una carrellata guardate qui:

www.spot80.it


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

Sara', comunque credo ci siano pubblicita' molto valide anche adesso... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neoUi4poCXI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ZZreXEqSY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=El6OVFhipwM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cu5RVXYXkIE


----------



## Lettrice (26 Febbraio 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZbfGLbTKyw


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

A me girano vorticosamente le balle al pensiero che proprio la Telecom si sia appropriata della figura di Gandhi. Peggio che mi schiare la merda con la cioccolata.
Tanto di cappello all'autore dello spot, comunque.


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> A me girano vorticosamente le balle al pensiero che proprio la Telecom si sia appropriata della figura di Gandhi. Peggio che mi schiare la merda con la cioccolata.
> *Tanto di cappello all'autore dello spot, comunque*.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


>


Seeeee, e io sono un folletto del bosco!


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Seeeee, e io sono un folletto del bosco!


 
sei strano tu.
l'abbiamo fatta noi..e ci abbiamo vinto anche un sacco di premi


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2009)

Grazie a tutti voi per gli auguri.
Un bacio enorme!


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti voi per gli auguri.
> Un bacio enorme!


come sta oggi la nostra brugolina??


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei strano tu.
> l'abbiamo fatta noi..e ci abbiamo vinto anche un sacco di premi


Beh, io non so cosa fai tu per vivere, e mi sembrava una strana coincidenza essere incappato proprio in uno degli artefici di ciò di cui stavo parlando.
Se è così, agli altri complimenti aggiungi sinceramente il mio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti voi per gli auguri.
> Un bacio enorme!


Visto che tanto è virtuale, permettimi uno sbaciucchiamento del pancino.
Mamma che tenerezza!


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> come sta oggi la nostra brugolina??


Bene grazie.  ;-)


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Visto che tanto è virtuale, permettimi uno sbaciucchiamento del pancino.
> Mamma che tenerezza!


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Visto che tanto è virtuale, permettimi uno sbaciucchiamento del pancino.
> Mamma che tenerezza!


Permesso accordato.
E...detto fra noi...il pancino è davvero ancora piccolino...ma in compenso ho una taglia e mezza in più di seno e a me capita solo in queste occasioni. Bella sensazione!!


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Beh, io non so cosa fai tu per vivere, e mi sembrava una strana coincidenza essere incappato proprio in uno degli artefici di ciò di cui stavo parlando.*
> Se è così, agli altri complimenti aggiungi sinceramente il mio.


il mondo è piccolo piccolo


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sara', comunque credo ci siano pubblicita' molto valide anche adesso...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S1ZZreXEqSY


Quelle della Henekein sono troppo simpatiche!

A m piacciono anche quelle della Martini (le prime soprattutte) con Clooney


----------



## brugola (26 Febbraio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E...detto fra noi...il pancino è davvero ancora piccolino...*ma in compenso ho una taglia e mezza in più di seno* e a me capita solo in queste occasioni. Bella sensazione!!


ganzo!! Sei passata alla 2°??


----------



## ranatan (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ganzo!! Sei passata alla 2°??


Che puzzola antipatica che sei!


----------



## Alce Veloce (26 Febbraio 2009)

Asu: 

Sempre più gelosa, eh?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (26 Febbraio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> il mondo è piccolo piccolo


già!

proprio stamattina sono passato sotto i vostri uffici....


----------

